
Nvidia's DG-Net: Dress up people with different clothes/use as training data - zhedong
https://github.com/NVlabs/DG-Net
======
coralreef
So the purpose of this model is to be able to identify a person despite their
changing of clothes?

 _Not a sarcastic question_

~~~
52-6F-62
Or, just as valuable to society: online shopping. ;}

------
tzakrajs
Hilarious how wearing pants in the source image turns later shorts wearing
iterations into giant cankles.

------
pepijndevos
Sadly, I don't have 16GB GPU memory...

~~~
penagwin
I know it's going to become an even bigger bottleneck moving forward, but it
really raises the barrier for us hobbyists.

I own a 1080ti (12GB RAM) - and I consider this "high-end" for many people who
aren't actively employed for machine learning (College kids and younger
especially). I know you can "use the cloud" but I would really prefer not
to...

~~~
darkmighty
Yea some state of the art results are just inaccessible without large budgets,
simply because models can scale (and because some orgs have a lot of money to
train those scaled models).

You can always just use smaller models and/or lower resolutions though; of
course the results won't be on par but it may reach a qualitative result (for
research and experimentation purposes) or good enough result (for personal
application purposes). E.g. hobbyists don't need AlphaGo-level go playing AI
(which I'm sure had aggregate costs in 5 figures or more to train), reduced
versions play all far above our levels -- although in this case there's the
interesting effort of pooling hobbyist resources to indeed reach SOTA, see
LeelaZero[1] and LCZero.

Some kinds of research will be effective only at large orgs, that's always
been true. There was indeed a brief period when people realized GPUs could
unleash deep learning/CNNs that you could do anything with a good GPU, but
that was very much an exception. To borrow from another field, you cannot do a
level of car engine research without all infrastructure to fabricate and test
engine prototypes (though you can do some/other kinds of theoretical
analysis).

[1] [http://zero.sjeng.org/home](http://zero.sjeng.org/home)

------
kmfrk
Appreciate the plain-English title for the project.

------
gcbw2
The results are awful even in a tiny thumbnail image.

~~~
chabes
I believe the results are for augmenting training data, not for humans to look
at.

~~~
gcbw2
At this point you might as well be adding noise around the face then.

